
Windows 10 Update Notice Ruins Drive-Through Experience - xigency
http://i.imgur.com/zAYOuMG.jpg
======
Piskvorrr
:D And that is why we have Windows Embedded, which is stripped of such
distractions, precisely to be _embedded_ in industrial applications. (But it
costs more muh-neeey! Indeed.)

